# Eagles-Hotel California guitar solo part Gayageum cover



## bassguitarman

One for all you Gayageum players - Lucy Lee:


----------



## RiverRat1962

That thing has more 'twang' than a Fender telecaster. Lol


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Very impressive. But crazy.


----------



## fishingcacher

Nice but the Dude hates the Eagles.


----------

